# Grundlagenwissen für den 3D Raum



## TheMuh (11. Jul 2011)

Nach dem ich nun einige Dinge bzgl. jmonkey angeschaut und ausprobiert habe, fällt mir auf das ein wesentlicher Aspekt leider nirgends so erklärt ist, das es auch nicht 3D-Insider verstehen könnten, also zumindest hab ich diesbezüglich nichts gefunden.

Die Vektoren "up axis - camera" und "left axis - camera" sind mir leider schleierhaft, gut der up-vektor soll wohl angeben wo aus meiner Sicht oben ist, bei kleinen Probeprogrammen bin ich trotzdem nicht dahinter gestiegen....

Kann mir jemand bitte diese kurz erklären oder einen Link posten in dem diese Grundlagen für Anfänger verständlich erläutert werden ?

Verändere ich insb. mit dem up-Vektor auch den Richtungsvektor und wenn ja wozu noch einen Vektor der "das gleiche" ändert ???


----------



## Marco13 (11. Jul 2011)

Was sind "diese Grundlagen"? Wenn es nur darum geht: Ja, ein Vektor bei der Kamera ist meistens überflüssig, da er grundätzlich aus den anderen beiden berechnet werden kann (d.h. wenn man "left" und "view direction" hat, kann man den "up" berechnen...). Am Blickrichtungs-Vektor ändert das aber nichts...


----------



## TheMuh (11. Jul 2011)

danke ... könntest du mir bitte kurz erklären was dann der left-axis Vektor ist ?


----------



## Marco13 (11. Jul 2011)

Üblicherweise der Vektor, der von der Kamera aus direkt nach links zeigt. Neben der Blickrichtung braucht man entweder noch den "left" oder den "up" Vector, um die Kameraausrichtung richtig zu bestimmen. Diese Informationen werden auch ziemlich direkt an gluLookAt ? DGL Wiki weitergereicht.

"Diese Grundlagen" werden in verschiedenen Büchern und Webtutorials vermittelt, es hängt auch davon ab, wie tief du da einsteigen willst. Eigentlich verwendet man JME ja, um sich damit nicht mehr so viel rumschlagen zu müssen  Websuchen nach Stichworten wie "OpenGL", "Camera Model" oder eben spezifisches wie gluLookAt liefern viele Ergebnisse, eine konkrete Empfehlung weiß ich spontan nicht.


----------



## TheMuh (11. Jul 2011)

wunderbar alles klar ...


----------



## Ulathar (11. Jul 2011)

Bin mir ausm Kopf jetzt gerade nicht 100%ig sicher, aber ich meine, dass jMonkey ein sehr sehr gutes Einsteigertutorial anbietet MIT Begriffserklärung!

Moment ich suchs raus...

Edit:

jMonkeyEngine.org | The Scene Graph and Other jME3 Terminology
jMonkeyEngine.org | 3D Game Development Terminology


----------



## TheMuh (11. Jul 2011)

fein, fein das werd ich mir auch anschauen


----------

